# التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!



## BITAR (22 مايو 2007)

*نشر فى جريده المصري اليوم بالعدد*
* 1037 بتاريخ 22/5/2007*
*وجه الدكتور محمود حمدى زقزوق وزير الاوقاف انتقادات شديده لفتوة للدكتور على جمعه مفتى الجمهورية الذى اكد ان الصحابه كانوا يتبركون بشرب بول الرسول وللدكتور عزت عطيه استاذ ورئيس قسم الحديث بكليه اصول الدين حول (ارضاع الكبير ) التى اباح للمراه العامله ان ترضع زملاءها بالعمل 5 رضعات مشبعات لكى يحرموا عليه *
*نرجع*
* للفتوه الاولى *
*كانوا بيشربوه ازاى*
*فى اوانى *
*او من المصدر مباشره*
* ( طازه يعنى )*
* وهو بيتبول هما بيكونوا فين*
* ( المفروض يكونوا فى وضع الاستعداد )*
* فاتحيين *
*افواههم ؟؟؟ *​*واليكم الرابط*
*http://www.tabebak.com/elmasrey_elyoum.htm*


----------



## DODY2010 (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

هو الرسول دة مخالش حاجة وحشة ومقرفة الي ما عمالها وازي الناس الي بتعمل الحاجات دي اكيد دول حاجة مش مش بنادمين ولا كان بولة وسكي ويتري كان بيقي بول بس ولا فية توابع الة يقررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفكم يا بتوع الفتاوي الفتاي العبيطة


----------



## BITAR (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

*المهم فى الموضوع*
* ان*
* صاحب *
*هذة الفتاوى*
* والمصمم *
*على رأيه*
* هو*
* مفتى*
* الجمهوريه *
*شكرا على مرورك *
*يا*
*DODY2010*​


----------



## fakhry2010 (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

هههههههههههههههههه فعلا كان مقديها بس استفاد ايه غير انه بسببه وبسبب الشيطان مباشرتا هلاك كتير من الناس زمانو دلوقتى عند حبيبه الى قله على القران بيشرب البول طازه معاه


----------



## fakhry2010 (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

ياريت يا جماعه الايات الى بتقول كدا صحيح من بنى على باطل فهوه باطل


----------



## BITAR (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*



fakhry2010 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه فعلا كان مقديها بس استفاد ايه غير انه بسببه وبسبب الشيطان مباشرتا هلاك كتير من الناس زمانو دلوقتى عند حبيبه الى قله على القران بيشرب البول طازه معاه


اولا  اهلا وسهلا بيك فى المنتدى 
ثانيا انا عرفت انهم كانوا بيشربوه طازه علشان محدش يلحق يغشه
وانت عارف انهم بيقولوا من غشنا فليس منا
عموما شكرا على مرورك


----------



## jim_halim (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

 

شرب البول .... و إرضاع الكبار .... 

أيه اللي فاضل بعد كده ؟؟؟  ......      أكل البراز ؟؟  

إلي أي مدي يستطيع الإنسان أن ينحط بتفكيره ؟؟ 

ما تفوقوا بقي من الغيبوبة اللي أنتوا فيها ....  

​


----------



## BITAR (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*



jim_halim قال:


> شرب البول .... و إرضاع الكبار .... ​
> أيه اللي فاضل بعد كده ؟؟؟ ...... أكل البراز ؟؟ ​
> إلي أي مدي يستطيع الإنسان أن ينحط بتفكيره ؟؟ ​
> ما تفوقوا بقي من الغيبوبة اللي أنتوا فيها .... ​


*المشكله ان الفضلات*
* ( البراز ) *
*الخاصة بة طاهرا ايضا*
*شكرا على مرورك *
*تحياتى*​


----------



## just a brother (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

و الله حرت في أمركم يا اخوة 
و أنا أصلا لم أسمع من قبل بهذا الخبر المفتعل فأين دليلكم--لا تحضروا لي دليلا من غير صحيح البخاري أو مسلم فأنا لا أعتمد غير هذين المرجعين اضافة الى القرآن...فقد كثرت اليوم الكتب التي تدعي نشر أحاديث نبوية و هي في الحقيقة مجرد أحاديث زائفة على النبي الكريم- و هي الكتب التي أراكم تأتوتن منها بالأدلة في كل الأحوال


----------



## just a brother (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

شيء آخر 
خذوا هذه القصة و اعتبروا بها
ذات يوم كان هماك مسلم و مسيحي في بلاد المهجر و كانا في نفس الغرفة مقيمان
و ذات صباح استعمل المسلم منشفة الوجه الخاصة بالمسيحي لمسح رجليه
فغضب المسيحي قائلا له هذه منشفة وجه و أنت تستعملها لمسح رجليك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
قال المسلم له:  كم مرة في اليوم تغسل وجهك؟
قال المسيحي:مرة و قد أزيد مرة عندما يكون الجو حارا.
قال المسلم: فأنا أغسل رجلي 5 مرات في اليوم فما أطهر رجلي أم وجهك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
(نحن المسلمون لدينا 5 صلوات في اليوم نتوضأ قبل كل صلاة)
و أرجو أنكم قد فهمتم مغزى هذه القصة و لماذا وضعتها هنا بالذات


----------



## just a brother (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

أين أنتم يا عباقرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## just a brother (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

أين أنت يا أيها العضو المبارك bitar أرى أنك online أم أنا مخطىء


----------



## BITAR (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*



samirjin قال:


> شيء آخر
> خذوا هذه القصة و اعتبروا بها
> ذات يوم كان هماك مسلم و مسيحي في بلاد المهجر و كانا في نفس الغرفة مقيمان
> و ذات صباح استعمل المسلم منشفة الوجه الخاصة بالمسيحي لمسح رجليه
> ...


*هل هذة *
*مزاحه*
* ام *
*قصه حقيقية*
*اذا كانت مزاحة *
*فهذا شأنك وابتسم انت*
* لانها نكته بايخة*
*واذا كانت حقيقيه*
* فانت غير امين فى نقلها*
*وعليك بالنظر*
* الى*
* المحمديين فى جميع دول العالم*
*وانظر*
* الى*
* المسيحيين *
*وقارن بنفسك*
* مدى النظافه فى كل شىء *
*اما بالنسبه للوضوء فحدث ولا حرج *
*( غسل ايه بالظبت )*
* ( مظهريه فقط ) *
*وما بالقلب بالقلب*
*واسأل الذين*
* موجودون ببلاد المهجر*
* النظافة الشخصيه*
* شىء *
*اساسى*
* فى *
*حياتهم اليومية:gy0000:*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## BITAR (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*



samirjin قال:


> و الله حرت في أمركم يا اخوة





samirjin قال:


> و أنا أصلا لم أسمع من قبل بهذا الخبر المفتعل فأين دليلكم--لا تحضروا لي دليلا من غير صحيح البخاري أو مسلم فأنا لا أعتمد غير هذين المرجعين اضافة الى القرآن...فقد كثرت اليوم الكتب التي تدعي نشر أحاديث نبوية و هي في الحقيقة مجرد أحاديث زائفة على النبي الكريم- و هي الكتب التي أراكم تأتوتن منها بالأدلة في كل الأحوال


اكتب
 بول الرسول 
على
 جوجل
 واقرأ 
براحتك
 وبعدين
 تعالى 
اتكلم 
ومتنساش
 تكتب 
فضلات الرسول
اه
 نسيت
 وكمان
 تكتب 
عرق الرسول:ura1:
تحياتى​


----------



## BITAR (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*



samirjin قال:


> أين أنت يا أيها العضو المبارك bitar أرى أنك online أم أنا مخطىء


*انت كنت*
* بتتصل بتليفون*
* ومحدش رد عليك *
*ولا ايه*
* هو بالضروره*
* لما اكون فاتح*
* يبقى لازم *
*اشوف *
*مشاركاتك :t16:*
*تحياتى*​


----------



## BITAR (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*



samirjin قال:


> أين أنتم يا عباقرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


:t16:
*من هم العباقرة *
*نحن *
*ام *
*د / على جمعه*
*مفتى الجمهورية*
*قائل الفتوى*
*تحياتى*​


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 
 اما بعد
 انا صراحتا لا اعرف لماذا يتعامل النصارى مع فتاوى العلماء ( اذا كانوا علماء اصلا)  كما يتعاملون مع القساوسة فنحن كمسلمون ليس لدينا  احد معصوم وليس كل من قال قال رسول الله قلنا لة صدقت بل نحقق فيما قال وفيما ينقل عن رسول الله وقديما قال العلامة محمد بن سيرين عن علم الحديث ان هذا العلم دين فانروا عمن تأخذوا دينكم اى ان الحديث عن رسول الله دين لانك بهذا الحديث تخبر ان هذا اما فعلة رسول الله او اقرة او منعة وهكذا واضع بين يدى من اراد ان يسمع ( ان سمع اصلا) اولا تخريج الحديث الذى شمل على قصة بول رسول الله صلى  الله علية وسلم :

وقال ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق وابن كثير في البداية والنهاية والبوصيري في إتحاف السادة المهرة وابن حجر في المطالب العالية :

قال أبو يعلى : ثنا محمد بن أبي بكر ، ثنا سلم بن قتيبة ، عن الحسين بن حريث ، عن يعلى بن عطاء ، عن الوليد بن عبد الرحمن ، عن أم أيمن ، قالت : كان لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فخارة يبول فيها ، فكان إذا أصبح يقول : " يا أم أيمن ، صبي ما في الفخارة " فقمت ليلة وأنا عطشى ، فشربت ما فيها ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يا أم أيمن ، صبي ما في الفخارة " فقلت : يا رسول الله ، قمت وأنا عطشى ، فشربت ما فيها قال : "إنك لن تشتكي بطنك بعد يومك هذا أبدا ".

قلت (الأزهري الأصلي): وهذا إسناد مشكل جداً وقد وقع في المطالب العالية (الحسن بن حرب بدلاً من الحسين بن حريث والصواب ما ذكره الآخرون والله اعلم).

** وقال السيوطي في الخصائص الكبرى:

((وأخرج الطبراني والبيهقي بسند صحيح عن حكيمة بنت أميمة عن أمها قالت كان للنبي {صلى الله عليه وسلم} قدح من عيدان يبول فيه ويضعه تحت سريره فقام فطلبه فلم يجده فسأل عنه فقال أين القدح قالوا شربته برة خادم أم سلمة التي قدمت معها من أرض الحبشة فقال النبي {صلى الله عليه وسلم} لقد احتظرت من النار بحظار)).

قلت (الأزهري الأصلي): هذا الحديث مروي عن طرق كثيرة عن حجاج بن محمد عن ابن جريج (ثقة مدلس يكثر الإرسال) عن حكيمة بنت أميمة وقد وثقها الحافظان ابن حبان والهيثمي (وهما متساهلان) وحكم عليها بالجهالة الحافظان الذهبي حيث عدها من ضمن النساء المجهولات وابن حجر حيث قال: "لا تعرف".

والله تعالى اعلم.

 فالحديث ضعيف ولمن لا يعرف الحديث الضعيف لا يؤخذ منة دين ولا يحتج بة فى حلال ولا حرام ولا تقول فية قال رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم لان رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم قال من كذب على متعمدا فليتبؤا مقعدة من النار
وشرح الحديث اصلا ليس فية تبرك اصلا ببول رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم
 ففى الرواية الضعيفة هذة :
 تذكر ان امرأة وهى ام ايمن  كانت قد استيقذت من النوم عطشانة  والمستيق من النوم فى الغالب لا يعى فشربت فما المطلوب من رسول الله ( ان صحة هذة الرواية اصلا) هل يوبخها ام هل يقول لها لا يجوز ما فعلتى ام يراضيها صلى الله علية وسلم وخصوصا انها لم تكن تعلم ما فى الفخارة
 ومفتى الجمهور ية اصلا لا يمثل الا نفسة فى الفتوى وما اصاب فى فتوى الا قلنا لة اصبت واذا اخطأ قلنا لة اخطأت وقديما قال الائمة كلا يؤخذ من كلامة ويرد الا محمد صلى الله علية وسلم (  اى فى الشرع) اى ان كل من يقول فى الشرع تستطيع ان تأخذ من كلامة وتترك الا واحد وهو رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم اذا ثبت عن رواية صحيحة قلنا جميعا سمعنا واطعنا ولم نتردد فى الاخذ عن رسول الله
 شمس


----------



## BITAR (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*



شمس القرضاوى قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> اما بعد
> انا صراحتا لا اعرف لماذا يتعامل النصارى مع فتاوى العلماء ( اذا كانوا علماء اصلا)  كما يتعاملون مع القساوسة فنحن كمسلمون ليس لدينا  احد معصوم وليس كل من قال قال رسول الله قلنا لة صدقت بل نحقق فيما قال وفيما ينقل عن رسول الله وقديما قال العلامة محمد بن سيرين عن علم الحديث ان هذا العلم دين فانروا عمن تأخذوا دينكم اى ان الحديث عن رسول الله دين لانك بهذا الحديث تخبر ان هذا اما فعلة رسول الله او اقرة او منعة وهكذا واضع بين يدى من اراد ان يسمع ( ان سمع اصلا) اولا تخريج الحديث الذى شمل على قصة بول رسول الله صلى  الله علية وسلم :
> 
> ...


شكرا على مرورك اولا
ثانيا المفتى وهو المفتى طبعا 
اعلن انه لم يتنازل عن فتواه فى بيان من مكتبة امس 

واليك الرابط

http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article.aspx?ArticleID=64133
تحياتى


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى
 اما بعد
 لا ادرى هل قرأت ما كتبتة جيدا اما لا ولا ادرى ما معنى المفتى هو المفتى هل معنى هذا انى اقبل منة اى شيئ وكل شيئ يقولة حتى لو خطأ الله اكبر  انا قلت سابقا كلا ياخذمن كلامة ويرد الا محمد صلى الله علية وسلم والحديث الوارد فى الفتولا والمبنى علية الفتوى اصلا غير صحيح  وقد رد على الشيخ على جمعة كثير من العلماء وليس من شأنى تنازل ام لم يتنازل ومعلومة ليك انا واحد من الناس لا اثق باى عالم تعينة الحكومة بداية من طنطاوى علية من الله ما يستحق الى جمعة هذا  فالحكومة ليس راعية الدين او حاميتة بل هى من تحارب الدعوة جهارا نهارا  وتعتقل فى كل من يدعوا الى الله باسباب واهية ( وانا هنا لا اتحدث عمن يقتل الناس بغير جريرة حتى لا يخرج فلحوس ويقول انها تعتقل فى الارهابيين) واعود فاكرر فتوى على جمعة او غيرة لا تلزمنى اذا  لم تبنى على اساس صحيح وحديث صحيح وفى النهاية ليس عندنا احد اذا قال صدقناة بلا نقاشش لانة المفتى او شيخ الازهر او ما شابة فالعالم عندنا عالم وليس الة او مفوض من قبل الله بحيث لا يرد امرة
شمس


----------



## BITAR (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

قرات وقرات على النت قبل ان اقرأ مشاركتك
 وشكرتك على المشاركه
ولكن استوقفنى البيان الصادر من مفتى الجمهوريه ( المصرى )
بانه مصمم على فتواه 
المفتى عندك ناقشه وبعدين اقنعنى ان الصحابه كانت لا تتبرك 
ببوله
 وعرقه 
واخد بالك عرقه
 ( عرق الرسول طبعا) 
وسيبك من موضوع فضلاته ( علشان خاطر الريحه)
وكمان سيبك من انه سوبر مان 
تحياتى


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى اما بعد
 بالرغم انك شخص قليل الادب مع رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم وانا قلت ان من سيحاورنى بادب ساحاورة بادب واذا ذدت قد ازيد فاستفيد من نقاشى بادب ولا تزد  وانا واخد بالى من عرقة كويس جدا صلى الله علية وسلم كما كانت تقبل المرأة قدم السيد المسيح ليتوب عليها   وغيرة من الفتات الذى يبقى للكلاب ام انك لا تذكر هذة النصوص  فى الانجيل ( متى ) ولا ادرى ماذا تقصد من فضلاتة يا عدو نفسك وانة سوبر مان ولا ادرى هل تعصبك الاعمى قادك الى يامن قرأت وقرأت وقرأت الى عدم قبول رفض الخطأ وانا الذى قلت ان الحديث ضعيف اصلا وشرحتة لو كنت قرأت مشاركتى ولا يخصنى قرأت من النت او من البكابورت حتى  فهذا شانك وليس شأنى   وليس من شأنى ان اقنع المفتى او لا اقنعة  فهل اذا اختلفت معك فى مسئلة قلت لك اذهب واقنع البروتوستانت اولا ثم اتى وناقشنى ام انك مثل الذى قال لة زانى اتقى الله فقال لة لما تتقى الله انت 
والله غالب على امرة ولكن اكثر الناس لا يشعرون
 شمس


----------



## BITAR (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

اشكرك على زوقك واخلائق المحمديه
الكتاب المقدس يقول
من كنز القلب الصالح يخرج الصلاح
ومن كنز القلب الفاسد يخرج الفساد
حضرتك قلت لى اننى قليل الادب 
مع ان قائل الكلام هو مفتى المحمديين 
ارضت انت ام لم ترضى
فالمفروض كلامك الموجه لى يتم توجيهه الى فضيله المفتى
على فكره معا دكتوراه
واسمه د / على جمعه
ومقر عمله دار الافتاء المصرية
وعموما المحمديين محمديين
بالمناسبه نسيت
لماذا الم تهدره دمه حتى الان 
تحياتى


----------



## BITAR (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*



شمس القرضاوى قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى اما بعد
> بالرغم انك شخص قليل الادب مع رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم وانا قلت ان من سيحاورنى بادب ساحاورة بادب واذا ذدت قد ازيد فاستفيد من نقاشى بادب ولا تزد  وانا واخد بالى من عرقة كويس جدا صلى الله علية وسلم كما كانت تقبل المرأة قدم السيد المسيح ليتوب عليها   وغيرة من الفتات الذى يبقى للكلاب ام انك لا تذكر هذة النصوص  فى الانجيل ( متى ) ولا ادرى ماذا تقصد من فضلاتة يا عدو نفسك وانة سوبر مان ولا ادرى هل تعصبك الاعمى قادك الى يامن قرأت وقرأت وقرأت الى عدم قبول رفض الخطأ وانا الذى قلت ان الحديث ضعيف اصلا وشرحتة لو كنت قرأت مشاركتى ولا يخصنى قرأت من النت او من البكابورت حتى  فهذا شانك وليس شأنى   وليس من شأنى ان اقنع المفتى او لا اقنعة  فهل اذا اختلفت معك فى مسئلة قلت لك اذهب واقنع البروتوستانت اولا ثم اتى وناقشنى ام انك مثل الذى قال لة زانى اتقى الله فقال لة لما تتقى الله انت
> والله غالب على امرة ولكن اكثر الناس لا يشعرون
> شمس


بس يا سيدى المفتى هو الى بيقول
ان جسدالرسول طاهرفى ظاهره وباطنه حتى فضلاته 
( بالامانه لا تعلم معنى هذه الكلمه)  وعرقه
وعرقه كان يجمع ويتم توزيعه على القبيله
اقرا المشاركات تجد الروابط
اما بخصوص غسل القدم للسيد المسيح
تجد جميع الاجوبه والردود لجميع اسئلتكم 
المحفوظه فى منتدى الرد على الشبهات للكتاب المقدس
تحياتى


----------



## BITAR (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*



شمس القرضاوى قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى اما بعد
> اما القص عن رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم فيكون فى الرواية  اما قصة العرق فاليك الاحاديث التى تدل على ان عرق النبى صلى الله علية وسلم كيف كان :
> حدثنا ‏ ‏يونس ‏ ‏وحسن بن موسى ‏ ‏قالا حدثنا ‏ ‏حماد بن سلمة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ثابت ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أنس بن مالك ‏ ‏قال ‏
> كان رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أزهر اللون كان عرقه اللؤلؤ إذا مشى ‏ ‏تكفأ ‏ ‏ولا مسست ‏ ‏ديباجا ‏ ‏ولا حريرا ألين من كف رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ولا شممت رائحة ‏ ‏ مسك ‏ ‏ولا عنبر أطيب رائحة من رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏حسن ‏ ‏ مسكة ولا عنبرة ‏
> ...



مقنع نفسك بفتوى العرق
اذا فلماذا لم تقتنع بقتوى البول والبراز ااقصد الفضلات
مع ان القائل شخص واحد
وهو فضيله المفتى
نسيت اشكرك على احلائق المحمديه للمره الثانيه

تحياتى


----------



## alkobtan (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*



محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم) سيد الكونين والثقلين :: والفريقين من عرب ومن عجم 

نبينا الآمر الناهي .. فلا أحد :: أبر في قول لا منه ولا نعم 


هو الشفيع الذي ترجى شفاعته :: في يوم هول من الأهوال محتدم 


مبرأة عن شبيه في محاسنه :: فجوهر الحسن فيه غير منقسم 



******* 


رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبارك وعظم وأكرم .. 



أفضل من مشى على الثرى .. وخير ما جادت به والدة .. وهو رحمة للعالمين .. 


رحمة للبهائم .. قبل أن يكون رحمة للناس .. واقرأوا التاريخ .. بكامله .. ولا تقرأوا ما تجادلون به .. وتتركوا ما يدحض الحجة .. ويلجم الأفواه.. 



وهل القضية هي التبرك ببوله أو عرقه عليه الصلاة والسلام .. 



القضية هي قضية إله واحد .. خالق لهذا الكون .. مبدع له بلا مثال سابق .. 


الحي القيوم .. الفرد الصمد .. الأحد .. الذي لم يلد ولم يولد .. 


الحي الذي لا يموت .. والجن والإنس يموتون .. 


اللهم إنا نشهد بأنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لاشريك لك .. 


وأن محمداً عبد الله ورسوله .. 


وأن عيسى عبد الله ورسوله .. وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم .. وروح منه .. 


والجنة حق .. والنار حق ..​


----------



## BITAR (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*



alkobtan قال:


> محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم) سيد الكونين والثقلين :: والفريقين من عرب ومن عجم​
> نبينا الآمر الناهي .. فلا أحد :: أبر في قول لا منه ولا نعم​
> 
> هو الشفيع الذي ترجى شفاعته :: في يوم هول من الأهوال محتدم​
> ...


*الكلام الانشا*
* ده*
* بنسمعه*
* كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير*
* فى خطب الجمعه*
* فى*
* كل المساجد*
* بواسطه  الميكروفونات*
* ومن كل الاتجاهات*
*عموما *
*شكرا*
* على *
*مرورك*
*على فكره انت سمعت ان*
* فضيله المفتى*
* لسه مصمم ان *
*الرسول*
*( بوله وبرازه وكمان عرقه)*
* بركه وطيب*
*نحن*
* نؤمن بالله واحد*
* هو*
* يسوع المسيح*
* الذى سيجازى كل واحد حسب *
*اعماله فى نهايه العالم*​*تحياتى*​​


----------



## alkobtan (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*



> على فكره انت سمعت ان
> فضيله المفتى
> لسه مصمم ......




هذه ليست القضية يا Bitar .. 


وإنما القضية هي قوله تعالى : 


(قل يا أهل الكتاب تعالوا إلى كلمة سواء ألا نعبد إلا الله ولا نشرك به شيئاً)


فالقضية هي عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له .. 


وأما المسيح عيسى ابن مريم .. فإنما هو عبد الله ورسوله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه .. 



هذه هي القضية والتي ينبغي أن يدور الكلام حولها .. 


وليس حول فتاوى تخص فروع الفروع ..​


----------



## BITAR (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*



alkobtan قال:


> هذه ليست القضية يا Bitar ..
> 
> 
> وإنما القضية هي قوله تعالى :
> ...


يا كابتن 
للمرة الثانيه لا تخرج انت خارج اطار المشاركه
المشاركه تتحدث عن مفتى الديار المصريه قال 
( مش هكرر الكلام الذى قيل تانى) 
واما بالنسبه للسيد المسيح له كل المجد فهو 
الاله الحى الابدى الازلى
وليس نبى كما تدعون
 ولى رجاء اذا اردت ان تتحدث فى المسيحيات
فاهلا بك فى منتداها ستجد جميع الاجابات هناك
 تحياتى


----------



## alkobtan (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*





> للمرة الثانيه لا تخرج انت خارج اطار المشاركه




أين هي المرة الأولى .. ومتى كانت ؟ حتى تكون هذه الثانية؟!!!!





> المشاركه تتحدث عن مفتى الديار المصريه قال
> ( مش هكرر الكلام الذى قيل تانى)




ما علاقة هذه المشاركة بالقسم المطروحة به (الأخبار المسيحية العامة) ؟!!





> واما بالنسبه للسيد المسيح له كل المجد فهو
> الاله الحى الابدى الازلى




من الأزلي ؟؟  الأب أم الإبن ؟؟ أم الاثنان معاً .. 





> وليس نبى كما تدعون




المسيح عيسى ابن مريم هو من قال بأنه نبي مرسل من عند الله .. 


فكيف يستوى الرسول .. والراسل ؟؟!!





> ولى رجاء اذا اردت ان تتحدث فى المسيحيات
> فاهلا بك فى منتداها ستجد جميع الاجابات هناك




التنظيم مطلوب .. وهو يسهل القراءة والرد .. 


ولكن مجدداً ما علاقة موضوع (التبرك) بهذا القسم  (أخبار مسيحية)؟؟!!!​


----------



## BITAR (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*



alkobtan قال:


> أين هي المرة الأولى .. ومتى كانت ؟ حتى تكون هذه الثانية؟!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


للمرة الثالثه لاتخرج خارج اطار المشاركه
ولا داعى لتشتيت الموضوع
الموضوع ببساطه هو عامى بدليل نشرهذة الفتاوى
( التبرك بالبول والفضلات والعرق ايضا وكمان ارضاع الكبير)
نسيت 
( شرب سجائر فى نهار رمضان )
فى الجرائد الرسميه وليس المحمديه
اذا هى اخبار عامه
والمنتدى اسمه الاخبار المسيحيه والعامه
وللمره الثانيه 
اى اسئله فى المسيحيات 
تجدها فى منتداها
تحياتى


----------



## alkobtan (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*






> والمنتدى اسمه الاخبار المسيحيه والعامه




وأما الموضوع .. فكما قلت أنت .. 



> الموضوع ببساطه هو عامى بدليل نشرهذة الفتاوى
> ( التبرك بالبول والفضلات والعرق ايضا وكمان ارضاع الكبير)




فما الذي جمع هذا بهذا ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!


أرجو ألا يشمل ردك على تهديد مجدداً ..​


----------



## usher2906 (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

أشهد أن لا اله الا الله وأن محمد رسول الله كلكم في النار يا مسيح والله لن ينجى منكم أحد


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى امابعد
من قال لك انا على جمعة مفتى المحمديين كما ذكرت وانا لا اعرف هل انت تناقش نفسك اقول لك الفتوى غير صحيحة وانت تصر على انة من الواجب على ان اقتنع بها يعنى هاقتنع بالعاافية والا هاكون فى نر ك غلطان مش عارف والله اقول اية حاجة غريبة جدا والله
 اما موضوع العرق فلا ادرى اين الخلل فيما ذكرت ان كنت اصلا تقرأ اما موضوع ان تنسخ قولى فى رد مقتبس فليس معناة انك قرأت جيدا لانى فى اثناء ردى وضعت كلام لو انك فعلا قرأت لرددت علية 
اما الادب الذى تتحدث عنة فاين وهو وانت تكتب عن اصحاب رسول الله صلى الل ه علية وسلم فاتحين  بقوهم ومستعدين ولا اية ؟؟؟؟
ولا ادرى اقول لك على جمعة لا اخذ منة اصلا فتوى وانت تصر و تصر وتصر
وتقول  لماذا لم تهدروادمة حتى الان اقول لك بطل تتفرج على افلام لعادل امام ( الارهابى وغيرة ) ولا اية
وانا لم  اجد بصراحة فى ردكم الا عاطفة ولم اجد رد علمى من احد ويبدوا انى اتعبت نفسى مع اناس اخطأت ان فتحت الحوار معهم ا صلا  اذ لا علم ولا  فهم 
شمس


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى امابعد
من قال لك انا على جمعة مفتى المحمديين كما ذكرت وانا لا اعرف هل انت تناقش نفسك اقول لك الفتوى غير صحيحة وانت تصر على انة من الواجب على ان اقتنع بها يعنى هاقتنع بالعاافية والا هاكون فى نر ك غلطان مش عارف والله اقول اية حاجة غريبة جدا والله
 اما موضوع العرق فلا ادرى اين الخلل فيما ذكرت ان كنت اصلا تقرأ اما موضوع ان تنسخ قولى فى رد مقتبس فليس معناة انك قرأت جيدا لانى فى اثناء ردى وضعت كلام لو انك فعلا قرأت لرددت علية 
اما الادب الذى تتحدث عنة فاين وهو وانت تكتب عن اصحاب رسول الله صلى الل ه علية وسلم فاتحين  بقوهم ومستعدين ولا اية ؟؟؟؟
ولا ادرى اقول لك على جمعة لا اخذ منة اصلا فتوى وانت تصر و تصر وتصر
وتقول  لماذا لم تهدروادمة حتى الان اقول لك بطل تتفرج على افلام لعادل امام ( الارهابى وغيرة ) ولا اية
وانا لم  اجد بصراحة فى ردكم الا عاطفة ولم اجد رد علمى من احد ويبدوا انى اتعبت نفسى مع اناس اخطأت ان فتحت الحوار معهم ا صلا  اذ لا علم ولا  فهم 
شمس


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى امابعد
نسيت اقول لك  صحيح ماذا تقصد بانة مفتى ال محد يين ان كنت تقصد انة مفتى لمحمد حسنى مبارك ومحمد انو ر السادات فصدقت :heat:
اما ان كنت تقصد انة مفتى المسلمين فالمسلمين لا ياخذون دينهم الا ممن يحترم دينة واسلامة ويحترم العلم الذى يحملة اما  الصوفيةالمنحرفةالخارجة عن تعاليم الاسلام  ف نحن منها براء مع شطحاتها ونطحاطها من ا ول  التفقير فىالموالد ولحد التبرك بالحسين رضى الله عنة وغيرة
شمس


----------



## BITAR (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*



شمس القرضاوى قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى امابعد
> من قال لك انا على جمعة مفتى المحمديين كما ذكرت وانا لا اعرف هل انت تناقش نفسك اقول لك الفتوى غير صحيحة وانت تصر على انة من الواجب على ان اقتنع بها يعنى هاقتنع بالعاافية والا هاكون فى نر ك غلطان مش عارف والله اقول اية حاجة غريبة جدا والله
> اما موضوع العرق فلا ادرى اين الخلل فيما ذكرت ان كنت اصلا تقرأ اما موضوع ان تنسخ قولى فى رد مقتبس فليس معناة انك قرأت جيدا لانى فى اثناء ردى وضعت كلام لو انك فعلا قرأت لرددت علية
> اما الادب الذى تتحدث عنة فاين وهو وانت تكتب عن اصحاب رسول الله صلى الل ه علية وسلم فاتحين بقوهم ومستعدين ولا اية ؟؟؟؟
> ...


لم اتأثر بمشاهده
 الفنان عادل امام 
ولكنى شاهدت
 حوادث
 اغتيال
الكاتب فرج فوده
محاوله اغتيال 
الكاتب نجيب محفوظ
اهدار دم 
سلمان رشدى
الحسبه للتفريق بينه وبين زوجته
للدكتور نصر حامد ابو زيد
تهديد المفكر 
سيد القمنى
 للرجوع عن اراءه
 ورجع عن اراءه
اهدار دم
 نوال السعداوى 
...........الخ​


----------



## BITAR (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*



شمس القرضاوى قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى امابعد
> نسيت اقول لك صحيح ماذا تقصد بانة مفتى ال محد يين ان كنت تقصد انة مفتى لمحمد حسنى مبارك ومحمد انو ر السادات فصدقت :heat:
> اما ان كنت تقصد انة مفتى المسلمين فالمسلمين لا ياخذون دينهم الا ممن يحترم دينة واسلامة ويحترم العلم الذى يحملة اما الصوفيةالمنحرفةالخارجة عن تعاليم الاسلام ف نحن منها براء مع شطحاتها ونطحاطها من ا ول التفقير فىالموالد ولحد التبرك بالحسين رضى الله عنة وغيرة
> شمس


*سياده*
*الرئيس حسنى مبارك*
*وسياده*
*الرئيس الراحل انور السادات *
*ما دخلهم*
*بفتاوى*
*فضيله المفتى*
*ولماذا لم تقل*
*لى*
*انى*
*اقصد*
*حسانين ومحمديين*
*بتوع تنظيم الاسره*
*وباقى المشاركه *
*افلاس *
*منك لكل*
*محمدى*
*لا*
*يروق *
*لكم كلامه*
*او*
*اعماله*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## moussa30000 (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

انه لطاهر طاهر  ياولدى اشربوه فانه فيه شفاء للناس ده مش عسل النحل   لا 
ده بول النحل اااصدى بول الرسول:t33:


----------



## usher2906 (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

الله مولانا ولا مولى لكم يا مسيحيين اليوم وغدا ستعرفون من الأفضل


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

السلام  على من اتبع الهدى
 اما بعد
انافعلا فرحت بما كتبتم لانها بالفعل تدل على ما انا قلتة فى السابق تعصب بلا دليل اللهم الا انة تعصب  وعجبت اكثر ممن كتب سيادة الرئيس حسنى مبارك  واقول لة الم تشارك فى ماهرات الفيوم وغيرها والم تسمع ما يقولة اقباط المهجر (عذرا نصارى المهجر فالقبطى يعنى مصرى)   وعجبت اكثر ممن كتب فضيلة المفتى اليس هو ال ذى افتى هذا صاحب الفضيلة عندك بالتبرك ببول الرسول ثم هذا الذى افتى بالتبرك ببول الرسول (((( كما تقول اح دى المشاركات انه لطاهر طاهر ياولدى اشربوه فانه فيه شفاء للناس ده مش عسل النحل لا 
ده بول النحل اااصدى بول الرسول  ))))
بالرغم    من انى اكرر الحديث ضعيف لمن يعرف اصلا ما معنى الحديث الضعيف والرواية اصلا لا تدل على التبرك ولا غيرة عموما اتركك تقرأى الشفاء بماء القداس الى كلة بيجرى علية وقت القداس وغيرة وانا هنا لا اعترض على الماء او غية وما هو تأثير الماء من غيرة  لكن لنقرأ:
† أعطينى ماء اللقان : 
فى مستشفى لندن لعلاج السرطان أكتشف فى جسد أبينا المتنيح بيشوى كامل ورم سرطانى فى البطن كان يُرى فى شكل بروز غير طبيعى أسفل البطن و أكدت الابحاث أنه هو ... السرطان. وتحدد موعد إجراء العملية الجراحية لآستئصاله. و سأل أبونا بيشوى تاسونى أنجيل : هل جهز الاطباء كل شئ للعملية .. باكر ؟ فقالت: نعم يا أبانا.. فقال: أعطينى ماء اللقان الذى صلى عليه البابا كيرلس، لكى نعمل عملنا نحن كذلك!.. ورشم جسده بالماء، وفى الصباح عندما جاء من يأخذونه إلى غرفة العمليات طلب منهم أبونا بيشوى السماح له بأخذ صورة صغيرة للسيدة العذراء ليضعها تحت ظهره. فسمح له الطبيب بعد جهد شديد .. وفتح الطبيب ويا للعجب! أكتشف غياب الورم تماماً ووجود أثار جراحة لم تعملها يد بشرية .. وهنا خرجت الممرضة الانجليزية تصرخ فى كل مكان و هى تحمل صورة السيدة العذراء و تقول : العذراء بتاعة الكاهن المصرى شفته.

† بين الصلاة و الطب : 
أصيب السيد عادل عزيز يعقوب فى صباه بمرض جلدى، فشوه جسمه كله، وذهب إلى أبونا مينا(البابا كيرلس قبل رسامته بطريركياً للكرازة المرقسية)فى مصر القديمة و عرفه بمرضه.. فأعطاه قليلاً من ماء مصلى عليه، وأمره أن يستحم به ولكن أفراد الأسره تخوفوا من ذلك حيث أن تعاليم الاطباء كانت بألا يضع ماء على جسده .. وبعد مشاورات طويلة قرروا أطاعة أمر القمص مينا، وأستحم بالماء ، وفى صباح اليوم التالى كان جسده قد برأ تماماً من مرضه.
*حتى البرواز يشفى ( سبحان الرحمن الرحيم)*
† ضيوف تحت السريـــــــــر ! : 
منذ حوالى سنة أعطت عائلة مسيحية بالأسكندرية لأحد الأشخاص صورة كبيرة لقداسة البابا كيرلس السادس لكى يعمل لها بروازاً مناسباً لكى تُعلقها فى المنزل . وبالفعل صنع لها البرواز وأحضره لهم ، ولكنه فوجئ بعدم وجود أحد فى المنزل ، فأضطر أن يتركه لهم عند الجيران فى الشقة المجاورة ، وقال للسيدة التى فتحت له : "من فضلك لما الست (فلانة) تيجى أبقى إعطى لها هذا البرواز" وكانت هذه الجارة غير مسيحية ولكنها خجلت من الضيف وأخذت منه البرواز . وبعد أن أغلقت الباب ، فكرت فيما سيصنع زوجها المتعصب إذا رأى البرواز وبدأت تخاف .. وأخيراً .. هداها تفكيرها إلى وضع البرواز تحت السرير حتى الصباح ، ثم تعطيه لجارتها بعد نزول زوجها للعمل . وكان لهذه الأسرة الغير مسيحية ابناً مشلولاً ينام على السرير الموضوع تحته برواز قداسة البابا كيرلس وفى الفجر فوجئ الأب والأم بدخول ابنهما عليهما فى الحجرة يمشى على قدميه طبيعياً بلا أى مرض .. فأنذهلا .. ولما سألاه : "إيه اللى حصل ؟؟ " أجاب : "فيه قسيس طويل وعريض كده جه وشفانى وقال لى : خلاص أنت خفيت .. قوم روح لأبوك وأبقى قوله : " مش عيب تحطوا الضيوف تحت السرير .. !! " إنذهل الأب من هذا الكلام ، وعندئذ بدأت الزوجة تخبره بالقصة كلها وما فعلته لتتجنب غضبه . فذهبا وأخرجا صورة البابا كيرلس من تحت السرير وصمم هذا الرجل على الاحتفاظ بالبرواز ليعلقه فى شقته ، وأخبر جيرانه المسيحيين بهذه المعجزة ، وعرض أن يدفع لهم ثمن البرواز ، وأعتذر لهم أنه لن يفرط فيه أبداً .. ومنذ ذلك الوقت صارت علاقته بالمسيحيين طيبة جداً جداً .. 
حقاً المحبة تسطيع أن تغير أقسى القلوب .. بركة صلوات البابا كيرلس تكون معنا .آمين ( مش عارف لية مبقاش نصرانى بالمرة   وبكدة تبقى المعجزة بصحيح)
وبالطبع فية معجزات كتير كتير لمن اراد الاطلاع مش معجزة الشال والماء والزيت والساعة المفقودة الى بيتعرف صاحبها لوحدها وغيرها وغيرها

وخد ياسيدى كمان:

بعد ذلك يُقال لحن تمجيد ليوحنا المعمدان ، ثم لحن أجيوس ، ثم أوشية الإنجيل ، ثم قراءة المزمور والإنجيل ( مز 114 : 3-5 ) والإنجيل ( مت 3 : 1 –17 ) لقاء يوحنا المعمدان مع السيد المسيح ثم يُصلى لحن " أفنوتى ناى نان " بالصليب والشموع الثلاث ويُرشم الماء به ثم ( كيرياليسون الكبيرة 12 مرة مع رشم الماء بالصليب ) ثم الأواشى الكبار السبع ( المرضى ، المسافرين ، الطبيعة ، الرئيس ، الراقدين ، القرابين ، الموعوظين ) ، ثم طلبه طويلة لأجل بركة الماء وبعدها يُصلى 

( كيرياليسون 100 مرة ) قوة ماء اللقان ماء اللقان قوة لا يستهان بها ضد الشيطان . مجرد رش ماء اللقان فى أى مكان يبطل عمل الشيطان بقوة. هناك من يحتاج أن يشربها ومن يرشها قوة تعين الكهنوت فى مقاومة عمل الشيطان.        

ثم الأواشى الكبار الثلاثة ( السلامة ، الأباء ، الأجتماعات ) ثم قانون الإيمان ، ثم ( أسباسموس ) أى السلام أو الصلح ( ها قد شهد يوحنا السابق ) ثم لحن ( هيتنى بريسفيا ) أى ( بشفاعة والدة الإله ) ثم قطع مستحق ومستوجب ثم قطع قدوس ، ثم رشم الماء بالصليب والكاهن يصرخ بقوة ثلاث مرات ( مقدس وكريم على الماء ) ثم رشم الجبهه بالماء من خلال الشاملة التى حول وسط الكاهن ورشم الجبهة لأن يوحنا وضع يده على السيد المسيح.

بعد هذا القراءات ولها خط واحد وهو الخلاص وبعد عيد الغطاس توجد ثلاث قداسات عيد الغطاس ثانى يوم عيد الغطاس ثم عيد عرس قانا الجليل ، هؤلاء الثلاث قداسات مع ترتيب الأحداث ( يو 1 ) وفى ثانى يوم شهد يوحنا للسيد المسيح فيها شهاده للقديس يوحنا ، ثلاثة أيام متصلة .

 ( يو 1 : 29 ) " وفى الغد وهو ثانى يوم العماد" نظر يوحنا يسوع مقبلاً وقال هوذا حمل الله مقبلاً


دى طبعا غير تراب الكنيسة المبارك الى بيعمل معجزات
 و الى جديد لمن اراد ان يسمع ويستفيد
شمس


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى
ثم موضوع حسنين ومحمدين فجاء والله فى راسى ان اذكرة ولكن حصل خير تتعوض
اما موضوع لكل محمدى لا يروق لكم فاقول  الكلمة الشهيرة المشهورة على لسان كل عالم وطالب علم ان ( كلا ياخذ من كلامة ويرد الا المعصوم محمد صلى الله علية وسلم) اى ان اى واحد من العلماء تستطيع ان تأخذ من كلامة وتترك اذا خالف الصحيح الوارد عن رسول الله
اما من كتب عن انة شاهد قتل فلان وتهديد علان فاولا هل تعلم راية فى المسيحية وغيرها ام لا ولا اقول هذا لكى تثور  او تظن انى استعطفك فتقول لى معك حق. لا والله ولكن هؤلاء قوم تهكوما على رب العالمين من اول صاحب قصة اولاد حارتنا  لحد من انكر وجود الله وايضا  من قال ان ايات القرأن ايات شيطانية ( وعلى  فكرة من اهدر دمة هى ايران وهى دولة لا تمت الى الاسلام بصلة الا فى كلمة لا الةا لا الله محمد رسول الله )
اما عن القتل فلكل دين متطرفوة ومتعصبوة واقرأ تاريخ الكنيسة الدموى ان كنت تستطيع ان تقرأ كتابا اصلا
والقتل فى كثير من الاحيان لايفيد  لان الفكر يقابل بالفكر وصحيح ( اما دريت انة ايضا ان الشيخ الغزالى رحمة الله ناقش الهلك فرج فودة ومقتلوش ولا افتى بقتلة ) لانة من الطبيعى ان القتل فى موضوع الفكر بالذات ينمية اى الفكرة ولا يقتلها مثل ما كانت تفعلة الكنيسة فى القرون الوسطى ظلت تقتل وتحارب فى المفرين والعلماء حتى سقطت الكنيسة وظهر  العلماء واصبحت النصرانية  ديانية اسمية فى اوروبا  
واذا اردت ان تعرف ماذا يقال عن ماكس ميشيل الى جورج بباوي  داخل الكنيسة قلتة لك ودة طبعا غير المعلن والى الكل عارفة واقول لك ايضا لا تعمم فتقول فتوى المفتى تخص الكل او خطا الفرد يعم الكل والا لكان  برسوم المحروقى يخص الكل  وماكس ميشيل يخص الكل وهكذا  فى تعمم فالتعميم سياسية من لا يعلم
شمس


----------



## fakhry2010 (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

يابنى فى فرق فكر كدا ازى نبى  يشرب البول بتاعه للناس ويوزع عرقه للناس تشربه هههههههه اكيد كان بيتشرب طازه


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

السلام عليك ياعدوا نفسك
والله اضحكتنى معك واقول لك ياجاهل واهبل لو قرأت لدريت  ما كان الرد ام انك مثل المثل القائل ليش رايحين عا الحج والناس راجعين او بصراحة انا عامل زى الى بيندة فى مالطة طبعا بعد خرابها  وانت بالضبط زى الاطرش فى الزفة  او انك تكتب قبل ان تقرأ  ودة طبعا من العلم الشديد او لعلة الهام جديد يضاف الى المعجزات التى تحدث على  ايديكم فربما قرأت ما كتبتة انا وانت نائم ثم جاء لك احدهم فى السرير يقول لك روح قولة كدة واضحك وانت طبعا ززى العبيط قمت وعملت كدة فخير وربنا يهديك يابنى 
شمس


----------



## fakhry2010 (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

ليه الغلط بس يا حبيبى اعقلها انت  وعايزك تعرف حاجه ان معجزات عندنا موجوده لحد هزا اليوم  وشغال تقول اننا بنتبارك من البرواز وصور والرمل  شهداء والقديسي هل عندك شك فى ان المعجازت لحد دلوقتى  الكنائس والمعجزات لاى بتحصل فيها ظهور العزراء مريم اكثر من مراه فى  فوق مناره الكنيسه شوفت مناير كنيستنا منواره دايما والشفاء للناس هل تنكر واخراج الشيطان باسم يسوع هل  تنكر  وكثير وكثير بتقول انى انا عبيط ومقريتش انا قيت اصلك انت مش لاقى حاجه تقولها ودا عبيكم تسيبو المووضع  وتقولو قال الله وقال الرسول ماهوه قال كان بيتبركو من بوله ياعم دا لو حتى كان بيتبركو فيه طيب فين الاحترام  فيها وياريت متشتمش تانى دا رجاء محبه فكر وهات دليل واتكلم بيه  احنا مش جايبين كلام من عندنا دا كلام قرانك بيقول كدا اوك يا حبيبى بلاش شتيمه مش عارف تقول حاجه اسكت وخلى لو فى اساسا حد يعرف يتكلم  هاقول ايه غير ان لسانك لسان شتائم  دى حاجه معروفه عندك متعرفوش تشتمو


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

السلام عليك يا عدو نفسك:
هههههههههههههههههههه اى والله شاهدتها ( واية اخبار الليزر) وعموما الى كان يشوف الى بيحصل من هذة الوفود القادمة للتبرك بالسيدة العزراء الى ظهرت فجئة فى البلد عندنا والله يبكى ويضحك  اى والله   ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم  واقول لك هل سمعت او قرأت ردود العلماء ( طبعا مش مسلمين بس) على هذة الظواهر ارجوا ان تتعب نفسك وتقرأ حاجة 
شمس


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

ووالله لقد اضحكنى كثيرا انك تصمم مثل من كانوا قبلك ان تبث ما ينكر فمثلك مثل من حاور رجل فقال للرجل انت ترتدى جورب ( هل تعرف ما معنى كلمة جورب)  احمر ؟؟ فاظهر الرجل جوربة وقال لة هل تراة الان انة ابيض فنر الية من سئلة وقال بل هو احمر انا متأكد او كالذى قال لرجل انت حمار فعل المطلوب من الرجل المشتوم ان  يثبت لة بالدليل والبرهان انة رجل وليس حمار  
 اما عن قولك مبتعملوش حاجة غير انكوا تشتموا فانا اقول لك اين كان هذا وانت تكتب ما كتبت ام انك وقتها كنت تحت تأثير الالهام  وعموما خير وربنا يهديك يابنى
شمس


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

السلام عليك ياعدو نفسك:
 انقل اليك بعض الصور لبعض منحرفى الصوفية و هم يفعلوا بعض ( المعجزات كما يدعوا ) وعلى فكرة فية منهم ناس مشيت على المية تخيل وعموما هل هذا يدل على انهم صالحون لا والله









 وغيرهم ممن يقولوا بان رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم اتصل بهم هاتفيا اى والله وغيرهم برضوا ممن يشفوا الناس والشافى هو الله وما الطبيب الا سبب  وغيرها كتير من هذة الاشياء التى تحدث وانخدع بيها من لا علم لة وقديما كان يصلى احد التابعين رضى الله عن فانشقت الارض وخرج ضوئا كبير وقال لة يا فلان انا ربك قد رفعت عنك الصلاة فقال لة التابعى رضى الله عنة اذهب يا عدوا الله لم ترفع عن رسول الله افترفع عنى وبثق فى وجهة فقال لة قد انتصرت على بفقهك ( اى بعلمك ) وروى عن رسول الله انة قال فقية واحد اشد على الشيطان من الف عابد لان الفقية يعبد الله على علم اما الجاهل فمن السهل ان يخدعة الشيطان
 شمس
ولكن لكل وقت دجالون  
شمس


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*



شمس القرضاوى قال:


> السلام عليك ياعدو نفسك:
> انقل اليك بعض الصور لبعض منحرفى الصوفية و هم يفعلوا بعض ( المعجزات كما يدعوا ) وعلى فكرة فية منهم ناس مشيت على المية تخيل وعموما هل هذا يدل على انهم صالحون لا والله
> 
> 
> ...


ماذا تقصد بهذه المشاركه
هل تقصد ان مفتى الديار المصريه دجال
برجاء الافادة
لاننى اجل هذا العالم الجليل د / على جمعه
تحياتى


----------



## alkobtan (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

Bitar 


أنت رجل جاهل .. ولا تستحق حتى أن يـُـرد عليك.. 


فمثلك كمثل الحمار يحمل أسفاراً ..


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*



alkobtan قال:


> Bitar
> 
> 
> أنت رجل جاهل .. ولا تستحق حتى أن يـُـرد عليك..
> ...


شكرا على اسلوبك المحمدى هذا
عليك قراه المشاركات وستعرف من الجاهل
ومن فضلك رد عليا 
اسف
رد على كلام المفتى
وشكرا للمره الثانيه للاساءه لى بدون ان اسىء اليك
برجاء القراءه مره ثانيه وقارن انت( خصوصا مداخلات شمس القرضاوى )
تحياتى


----------



## ضحى (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

لا احد  يخدع نفسه...الا من اراد خداعها متى سمعنا بالبول والغائط والكلام الفاضي هذا نحن المسلمين لا نقبله ومن مس البول والغائط لا تصح له صلاه لان العقل لدينا لا يقبل فرسولنا الطاهر الامين لا يقبل بالنجاسه هذا كلام اول مره اسمع فيه والقران شاهد على ذلك...ولم يفعل رسولنا هذا انما اقاويل الفتوها من مصادركم المجهوله...وهذا الكلام الغريب لا يقبل به الحيوان فكيف دين الطهارة...فهل تعلمون ..ان الطهارة هي شطر الايمان كما قال نبينا ...لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله لا نستطيع خرس السنتكم القذرة لكن الله ورب محمد سيخرسها 
كلام يدل على انعدام العقل والبصيرة 

نعم نعم اخدعوا انفسكم واضحكوا عليها....فلتضحك قليلا ولتبكي كثيرا يا ويلكم من لقاء الله رب محمد وعيسى وموسى والانبياء جميعا...
الا على طاري الانبياء انتوا كم نبي تؤمنون فيه غير عيسى ,,,الم يكن هناك امم من قبلكم ومن بعدكم ,,,


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

ال سلام على من اتبع  الهدى ( لا ادرى معنى وخصوصا مدتخلات شمس القرضاوى)
اما بخصوص الصور التىذ كرتها فليست كما فهمها الاخ بالرغم من انى قلت واقولها انا لا اخذ دينى لا من على جمعة ولا من شيخ الازهر وهم لا يمثلوا الدين واسئل اى منهم هل انت يا شيخ فلان تمثل الدين والاسلام فالاجابة لا لان القاعدة التى ذكرتها فى البداية ان كلا ياخذ من كلامة ويرد الا المعصوم صلى الله علية وسلم 
اما ان قصدى ان الشيخ على جمعة دجال فهذا ما لم اقلة بحال ولا انفى حبا فية بل الحق احق ان يتبع لم نعرف على الرجل دجلا ولا شعوزة اذ المقصود من كلامى ان ليس كل من مشى على الماء وطار فى الهواء وادعى انة يجد الاشياء ويشفى الناس والشافى هو الله وما الطبيب الا سبب ليس معناة انة ولى او صالح بل ينظر حالة مع الله 
 وعلى فكرة انا ولدتى حدث ان جائها فجئة جمى ورعشة شديدة ايقت البيت كلة  فقمت اليها فقالت لى ارقينى فقمت وتوضأت واخذت ماء وقرأت علية من ايات الله ( اى ايات وليس عندى شيئ اسمة اية محددة) ثم رششت الماء على وجهة امى ( طبعا رزاز وليس رشا بالمعنى الدارج) فانتهت الحمة فى الحال والحمد لله رب العالمين
وحادثة اخرى حدثت مع فضيلة الشيخ عبد الفتاح ابو غدة كان قد اصيب  بورم فى الكبد  وذهب مرة اخرى ليكشف ففوجئوا بان الورم قد ذهب
 والاخت فاطمة من سوريا التى  كانت مقعدة لمدة 10 سنوات ثم جائت فى قناة اقرأ وقصت ما حدث لها وايضا كانت الرواية مرفقة بصورها من عشر سنوات فى الكرسى ( علشان احنا مش بنعمل تمثليات) وقالت ان رجل جاء اليها فى ثياب بيضاء وقال لها قومى قالت لا استطيع قال لها اقول لكى قومى فقامت فقالت لة من انت قال انا محمد عبد الله ورسولة والقصة حقيقية تستطيع ان تذهب الى المسؤلين عن قناة اقرأ فى الart وتحصل على الفيديوا بل تستطيع ان تسافر الى سوريا ( وعلى فكرة السفر لسوريا رخيص)
فما كتبتة كان ردا على من قال اننا يحدث لنا معجزات فى الوقت الحالى وانتم لا فاقول والله يحدث كثير من المعجزات ولكن العاجز من يركن اليها  ولا يتابع الدفاع بالعلم والحق اما من يستخدمها كسلاح فايضا اهل الباطل يستخدمونها كسلاح كما بينت فى مداخلة منحرفى الصوفية
 شمس


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*



ضحى قال:


> لا احد  يخدع نفسه...الا من اراد خداعها متى سمعنا بالبول والغائط والكلام الفاضي هذا نحن المسلمين لا نقبله ومن مس البول والغائط لا تصح له صلاه لان العقل لدينا لا يقبل فرسولنا الطاهر الامين لا يقبل بالنجاسه هذا كلام اول مره اسمع فيه والقران شاهد على ذلك...ولم يفعل رسولنا هذا انما اقاويل الفتوها من مصادركم المجهوله...وهذا الكلام الغريب لا يقبل به الحيوان فكيف دين الطهارة...فهل تعلمون ..ان الطهارة هي شطر الايمان كما قال نبينا ...لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله لا نستطيع خرس السنتكم القذرة لكن الله ورب محمد سيخرسها
> كلام يدل على انعدام العقل والبصيرة
> 
> نعم نعم اخدعوا انفسكم واضحكوا عليها....فلتضحك قليلا ولتبكي كثيرا يا ويلكم من لقاء الله رب محمد وعيسى وموسى والانبياء جميعا...
> الا على طاري الانبياء انتوا كم نبي تؤمنون فيه غير عيسى ,,,الم يكن هناك امم من قبلكم ومن بعدكم ,,,


كلام جميل خالص
واشكرك على مرورك
ولكن فاتك ان تعرف من الذى قال هذه الفتاوى
واشكر للمره الثانيه على اسلوبك المحمدى الهمجى
لان الذى تكلم والمفروض ان لسانه يكون القزر هو مفتيكم
وخلى رب محمد يخرسه 
نحن لم نخدع انفسنا 
ولكن انتم الذين تخدعون انفسكم بانفسكم 
باماره ارضاع الكبير
وطهاره عرقه وفضلاته عارف فضلاته يعنى ايه 
ولمعلوماتك نحن نؤمن بجميع انبياء العهد القديم
ونؤمن ان فى انبياء كذبه كثيرين
ولا نؤمن بعيسى 
مين عيسى الذى ذكرته
نحن نؤمن باله واحد هو بسوع المسيح له كل المجد 
الذى سياتى فى نهايه العالم ليجازى كل واحد حسب اعماله
رجاء التركيز فى ردودك
تحياتى


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*



شمس القرضاوى قال:


> ال سلام على من اتبع  الهدى ( لا ادرى معنى وخصوصا مدتخلات شمس القرضاوى)
> اما بخصوص الصور التىذ كرتها فليست كما فهمها الاخ بالرغم من انى قلت واقولها انا لا اخذ دينى لا من على جمعة ولا من شيخ الازهر وهم لا يمثلوا الدين واسئل اى منهم هل انت يا شيخ فلان تمثل الدين والاسلام فالاجابة لا لان القاعدة التى ذكرتها فى البداية ان كلا ياخذ من كلامة ويرد الا المعصوم صلى الله علية وسلم
> اما ان قصدى ان الشيخ على جمعة دجال فهذا ما لم اقلة بحال ولا انفى حبا فية بل الحق احق ان يتبع لم نعرف على الرجل دجلا ولا شعوزة اذ المقصود من كلامى ان ليس كل من مشى على الماء وطار فى الهواء وادعى انة يجد الاشياء ويشفى الناس والشافى هو الله وما الطبيب الا سبب ليس معناة انة ولى او صالح بل ينظر حالة مع الله
> وعلى فكرة انا ولدتى حدث ان جائها فجئة جمى ورعشة شديدة ايقت البيت كلة  فقمت اليها فقالت لى ارقينى فقمت وتوضأت واخذت ماء وقرأت علية من ايات الله ( اى ايات وليس عندى شيئ اسمة اية محددة) ثم رششت الماء على وجهة امى ( طبعا رزاز وليس رشا بالمعنى الدارج) فانتهت الحمة فى الحال والحمد لله رب العالمين
> ...


ردك هو الذى اوحى لى بان اطلق على فضيله المفتى هذا اللقب
وكل الذى ذكرته كلام جميل وواقعى وطبيعى ويحدث مع جميع الناس
انت لو تركت والدتك نفس مدة قراه الايات كان تم شفائها وهكذا
   ......الخ
تحياتى


----------



## fakhry2010 (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

سؤال الى المسلمين هل اى مسلم او من اى ديانه غير المسيحيه او  محمد نفسه قدر ان يشفى المرضى يقدر يكون له سلطان يقدر قوم الموتى يقدر ان يخرج الشياطين   اما بالنسبه لاعمال الشيطينه الى بيعملوها مع اتصالهم بيالشيطان اعمال شعوزه مش اكثر اما السيد المسيح له كل المجد اعطى لنا شلطان ان ندوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوات العدو نخرج الشياطين بقوه صليبه المحىى  باسم يسوع شفاء المرضى باسم يسوع كل معجزات باسم يسوع


----------



## BITAR (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

*شكرا fakhry2010  على مرورك*​*انت تسأل من *
*انهم كانوا يتبركون ببول رسولهم *
* وعرقه*
* بالمناسبه كانوا يوزعونه على افراد القبيله*
* لانه كان اطيب من الطيب *
*وجناح الذبابه *
*الذى به داء *
*والجناح الثانى *
*به الدواء*
* هههههههه*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى اما بعد :
بخصوص معجزات الشفاء وغيرها فهى عند رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم مثل :
ما حصل مع الصحابي سلمة بن الأكوع رضي الله عنه، فعن يزيد بن أبي عبيد قال: ( رأيت أثر ضربة في ساق سلمة ، فقلت: يا أبا مسلم ما هذه الضربة؟ فقال: هذه ضربة أصابتني يوم خيبر، فقال الناس: أصيب سلمة، فأتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فنفث فيه ثلاث نفثات، فما اشتكيتها حتى الساعة ) رواه البخاري .

كما حصل مع الصحابي عبد الله بن عتيك حينما انكسرت ساقه في طريق عودته من قتل أبي رافع اليهودي، فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ابسط رجلك، قال: فبسطتُ رجلي، فمسحها، فكأنها لم أشتكها قط ) رواه البخاري .
اما تسبيح الاشياء بين يدية صلى الله علية وسلم وكثرتها  وتسليم الجوامد عليةفموفور:
( كنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفر ، فقلّ الماء ، فقال اطلبوا فضلة من ماء ، فجاءوا بإناءٍ فيه ماء قليل، فأدخل يده في الإناء، ثم قال: حيّ على الطهور المبارك والبركة من الله، فلقد رأيتُ الماءَ ينبع من بين أصابعِ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولقد كنا نسمع تسبيح الطعام وهو يؤكل ) رواه البخاري ، وذكر الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح تسبيح العنب والرطب والحصى .

وعن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه قال ( كنت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بمكة ، فخرجنا في بعض نواحيها، فما استقبله جبل ولا شجر إلا وهو يقول: السلام عليك يا رسول الله ) رواه الترمذي و الدارمي ،

ومن الجمادات التي أنطقها الله عز وجل لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم الجذع الذي كان يخطب عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فعن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال : ( كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخطب إلى جذعٍ، فلما اتخذ المنبر تحول إليه، فحنَّ الجذع، فأتاه فمسح يده عليه ) رواه البخاري .
وفي سنن الدارمي : (خار الجذع كخوار الثور حتى ارتج المسجد) ، وفي "مسند" أحمد : ( خار الجذع حتى تصدع وانشق ) .


أما نطق الحيوان، فهي معجزة وآية أخرى أكرم الله بها رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقد اشتكى الجمل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من ظلم صاحبه له، فعن عبد الله بن جعفر رضي الله عنه قال ( أردفني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خلفه ذات يوم، فأسرَّ إلي حديثاً لا أحدث به أحداً من الناس، وكان أحب ما استتر به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لحاجته هدفاً- كل ما ارتفع من بناء وغيره-، أو حائش نخل-بستان فيه نخل صغار-، قال: فدخل حائطاً لرجل من الأنصار، فإذا جمل، فلما رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حنَّ وذرفت عيناه، فأتاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فمسح ذفراه- أصل أذنيه وطرفاهما- فسكت، فقال: من رب هذا الجمل؟ لمن هذا الجمل؟ فجاء فتى من الأنصار، فقال: لي يا رسول الله، فقال أفلا تتقي الله في هذه البهيمة التي ملكك الله إياها، فإنه شكا إلي أنك تجيعه، وتدئبه- تَكُدُّهُ وتُتعبه-) رواه الإمام أحمد و أبوداود 

ومنها ما حصل مع أبي طلحة عندما دعا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لطعام في بيته، فجاء صلى الله عليه وسلم ومعه أصحابه، فدعا في الطعام، ثم قال: (ائذن لعشرة، فأذن لهم، فأكلوا حتى شبعوا، ثم خرجوا، ثم قال: ائذن لعشرة، فأذن لهم فأكلوا حتى شبعوا، ثم خرجوا، ثم قال: ائذن لعشرة، فأذن لهم، فأكلوا حتى شبعوا، ثم خرجوا، ثم قال: ائذن لعشرة، فأكل القوم كلهم، وشبعوا، والقوم سبعون أو ثمانون رجلا ) متفق عليه، واللفظ للبخاري .

ومن أعجب ما روي في ذلك، ما ثبت في سنن الترمذي عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : ( أتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بتمرات، فقلت يا رسول الله: ادع الله فيهن بالبركة، فضمهن، ثم دعا لي فيهن بالبركة، وقال: خذهن وأجعلهن في مزودك هذا، أو في هذا المزود، كلما أردت أن تأخذ منه شيئاً، فأدخل فيه يدك، فخذه ولا تنثره نثرا، قال أبو هريرة : فقد حملت من ذلك التمر كذا وكذا من وسق في سبيل الله، فكنا نأكل منه ونطعم، وكان لا يفارق حقوي حتى كان يوم قتل عثمان، فإنه انقطع ) رواه الترمذي 


تحويلة صلى الله علية وسلم الماء المالح الى عذب ورؤيتة باليلي كما يرى بالنهار باذن الله:
عن همام بن نقيد السعدي قال:" قدمتُ على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقلت يا رسول الله: حفرنا لنا بئراً فخرجت مالحةً، فدفع إليَّ إداوةً فيها ماء، فقال: "صبه"، فصببته فيها، فعذبت، فهي أعذب ماء بئر باليمن" 

عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، قالا: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يرى بالليل في الظلمة كما يرى بالنهار في الضوء.

وغيرها من المعجزات مثل الذى قلعت عينة فى الجهاد فردها رسول الله اى مكانها وتفل فيها ودعا لة فعادة افضل ممكا كانت حتى ان الرجل ليحكى انة كان يرى بها افضل من التى لم تصب 

اما احياء الموتى فلم يأتى عن رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم وانا قلت فى السابق  ان اسلوب ان عيسى صلى الله علية وسلم فعل ومحمد صلى الله علية وسلم لم يفعل فالاولى ان نل على هذة الحالة من التخبط فنقول موسى كان معة العصى وانشق ل ة البحر فلماذا لم يحدث لمحمد صلى الله علية وسلم والاصل ان لكل نبى معجزة على المشهور فى وقتى بمعنى ان العصى جائت فى قوم مشهور فيهم السحر واحياء الموتى جاء فى قوم مشهور فيهم الطب  وهكذا

اما اتباعة صلى الله علية وسلم فكثر هم من جرت على ايديهم كرامات ومنهم:
كرامات الصحابة والتابعينوكرامات الصحابة والتابعين بعدهم وسائر الصالحين كثيرة جدا، مثل ما كان أسيد بن حضير يقرأ سورة الكهف فنزل من السماء مثل الظلة فيها أمثال السرج، وهي الملائكة نزلت لقرائته وكانت الملائكة تسلم على عمران بن حصين، وكان سلمان و أبو الدرداء يأكلان في صحفة، فسبحت الصحفة أو سبح ما فيها. و"عباد بن بشر وأسيد بن حضير خرجا من عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في ليلة مظلمة، فأضاء لهما نور مثل طرف السوط، فلما افترقا، افترق الضوء معهما" رواه البخاري وغيره.

وقصة الصديق في الصحيحين " لما ذهب بثلاثة أضياف معه إلى بيته، وجعل لا يأكل لقمة إلا ربا من أسفلها أكثر منها، فشبعوا وصارت أكثر مما هي قبل ذلك. فنظر إليها أبو بكر وامرأته، فإذا هي أكثر مماكانت، فرفعها إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وجاء إليه أقوام كثيرون فأكلوا منها وشبعوا ".

وخبيب بن عدي كان أسيرا عند المشركين بمكة شرفها الله تعالى، وكان يؤتى بعنب يأكله وليس بمكة عنبة .

وعامر بن فهيرة قتل شهيدا، فالتمسوا جسده فلم يقدروا عليه، وكان لما كان قتل رفع، فرآه عامر بن الطفيل وقد رفع. وقال عروة: فيرون الملائكة رفعته .

وخرجت أم أيمن مهاجرة وليس معها زاد ولا ماء، فكادت تموت من العطش، فلما كان وقت الفطر وكانت صائمة، سمعت حسا على رأسها، فرفعته فإذا دلو معلق، فشربت منه حتى رويت، وما عطشت بقية عمرها .

" وسفينة مولى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أخبر الأسد بأنه رسول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فمشى معه الأسد حتى أوصله مقصده ".

والبراء بن مالك كان إذا أقسم على الله تعالى أبر قسمه، وكان الحرب إذا اشتدت على المسلمين في الجهاد يقولون: يا براء! أقسم على ربك، فيقول: يا رب! أقسمت عليك لما منحتنا أكتافهم، فيهزم العدو، فلما كان يوم القادسية قال: أقسمت عليك يا رب لما منحتنا أكتافهم وجعلتني أول شهيد، فمنحوا أكتافهم وقتل البراء شهيدا .وخالد بن الوليد حاصر حصنا منيعا، فقالوا: لا نسلم حتى تشرب السم، فشربه فلم يضره.

وسعد بن أبي وقاص كان مستجاب الدعوة، ما دعا قط إلا استجيب له، وهو الذي هزم جنود كسرى وفتح العراق .

وعمر بن الخطاب لما أرسل جيشا أمر عليهم رجلا يسمى سارية، فبينما عمر يخطب فجعل يصيح على المنبر: يا سارية! الجبل، يا سارية الجبل الجبل، فقدم رسول الجيش فسأله، فقال يا أمير المؤمنين! لقيننا عدونا فهزمونا فإذا بصائح: يا سارية الجبل، يا سارية الجبل، فأسندنا ظهورنا بالجبل فهزمهم الله .

ولما عذبت الزنيرة على الاسلام في الله، فأبت إلا الإسلام وذهب بصرها،قال المشركون: أصاب بصرها اللات والعزى، قالت: كلا والله، فرد الله عليها بصرها .

ودعا سعيد بن زيد على أروى بنت الحكم فأعمى بصرها لما كذبت عليه، فقال: اللهم إن كانت كاذبة فأعم بصرها واقتلها في أرضها فعميت ووقعت في حفرة من أرضها فماتت .

والعلاء بن الحضرمي كان عامل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على البحرين وكان يقول في دعائه: يا عليم يا حليم يا علي يا عظيم، فيستجاب له، ودعا الله بأن يسقوا ويتوضؤوا،لما عدموا الماء، والإسقاء لما بعدهم، فأجيب. ودعا الله لما اعترضهم البحر ولم يقدروا على المرور بخيولهم، فمروا كلهم على الماء ما ابتلت سروج خيولهم، ودعا الله أن لا يروا جسده إذا مات، فلم يجدوه في اللحد، وجرى مثل ذلك لأبي مسلم الخولاني الذي ألقي في النار، فإنه مشى هو ومن معه من المعسكر على دجلة، وهي ترمي بالخشب من مدها، ثم التفت إلى أصحابه فقال: تفقدون من متاعكم شيئا حتى أدعو الله عز وجل فيه؟ فقال بعضهم: فقدت مخلاة، فقال: اتبعني، فتبعته فوجدها قد تعلقت بشيء فأخذها، وطلبه الأسود العنسي لما ادعى النبوة، فقال له: أتشهد أني رسول الله؟ قال: ما أسمع، قال: أتشهد أن محمد رسول الله؟ قال: نعم، فأمر بنار فألقي فيها، فوجدوه قائما يصلي فيها، وقد صارت عليه بردا وسلاما.

وقدم المدينة بعد موت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأجلسه عمر بينه وبين أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنهما، وقال: الحمد لله الذي لم يمتني حتى أرى من أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم من فعل به كما فعل بإبراهيم خليل الله، ووضعت له جاريته السم في طعامه فلم يضره، وخببت امرأة عليه زوجته، فدعا عليها فعميت وجاءت وتابت، فدعا لها فرد الله عليها بصرها.

وكان عمر بن عبد قيس يأخذ عطاءه ألفي درهم في كمه، ومايلقاه سائل في طريقه ألا أعطاه بغير عدد، ثم يجيء إلى بيته فلا يتغير عددها ولا وزنها. ومر بقافلة قد حبسهم الأسد، فجاء حتى مس بثيابه الأسد، ثم وضع رجله على عنقه وقال: إنما أنت كلب من كلاب الرحمن،وإني أستحيي من الله أن أخاف شيئا غيره، ومرت القافلة، ودعا الله تعالى أن يهون عليه الطهور في الشتاء، فكان يؤتى بالماء له بخار، ودعا ربه أن يمنع قلبه من الشيطان وهو في الصلاة، فلم يقدر عليه.
وتغيب الحسن البصري عن الحجاج، فدخلوا عليه ست مرات فدعا الله عز وجل فلم يروه، ودعا على بعض الخوارج - كان يؤذيهم - فخر ميتا.

وصلة بن أشيم مات فرسه وهو في الغزو، فقال: اللهم لا تجعل لمخلوق علي منة. ودعا الله عز وجل فأحيا له فرسه، فلما وصل إلى بيته قال: يا بني خذ سرج الفرس فانه عارية، وأخذ سرجه فمات الفرس. وجاع مرة بالأهواز، فدعا الله عز وجل استطعمه، فوقعت خلفه دوخلة رطب في ثوب حرير، فأكل التمر، وبقي الثوب عند زوجته زمانا. وجاءه الأسد وهو يصلي في غيضه بالليل، فلما سلم قال له: اطلب الرزق من غير هذا الموضع، فولى الأسد وله زئير. وكانسعيد ين المسيب في أيام الحرة يسمع الأذان من قبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في أوقات الصلوات، وكان المسجد قد خلا، فلم يبقى غيره.


ورجل من النخع كان له حمار فمات في الطريق، فقال له أصحابه: هلم نتوزع متاعك على رحالنا، فقال لهم: أمهلوني هنيهة، ثم توضأ فأحسن الوضوء وصلى ركعتين، ودعا الله تعالى فأحيا له حماره، فحمل عليه متاعه.
ولما مات أويس القرني وجدوا في ثيابه أكفانا لم تكن معه قبل، ووجدوا له قبرا محفورا فيه لحد في صخرة، فدفنوه فيه وكفنوه، في تلك الأثواب.

وكان عمرو بن عقبة بن فرقد يصلي يوما في شدة الحر فأظلته غمامة وكان السبع يحميه وهو يرعى ركاب أصحابه، لأنه كان يشترط على أصحابه في الغزو أنه يخدمهم.

وكان مطرف بن الشخير إذا دخل بيته سبحت معه آنيته، وكان هو وصاحب له يسيران في ظلمة، فأضاء لهما طرف السوط.

ولما مات الأحنف بن قيس، وقعت قلنسوة رجل في قبره، فأهوى ليأخذها فوجد القبر قد فسح فيه مد البصر.

وكان إبراهيم التميمي يقيم الشهر والشهرين لا يأكل شيئا، وخرج يمتار لأهله طعاما فلم يقدر عليه، فمر بسهلة حمراء فأخذ منها، ثم رجع إلى أهله ففتحها فإذا هي حنطة حمراء، فكان إذا زرع منها تخرج السنبلة من أصلها إلى فرعها حبا متراكبا.

وكان عتبة الغلام سأل ربه ثلاث خصال: صوتا حسنا، ودمعا غزيرا، وطعاما من غير تكلف. فكان إذا قرأ بكى وأبكى، ودموعه جارية دهره، وكان يأوي إلى منزله فيصيب فيه قوته ولا يدري من أين يأتيه.

وكان عبد الواحد بن زيد أصابه الفالج، فسأل ربه أن يطلق له أعضاءه وقت الوضوء، فكانت وقت الوضوء تطلق له أعضاءه ثم تعود بعدها.

وهذا باب واسع. ( و) قد بسط الكلام على كرامات الأولياء في غير هذا الموضع.

وأما ما نعرفه نحن عيانا ونعرفه في هذا الزمان فكثير، ومما ينبغي أن يعرف أن الكرامات قد تكون بحسب حاجة الرجل، فإذا احتاج إليها الضعيف الايمان أو المحتاج، أتاه منها ما يقوي إيمانه ويسد حاجته، ويكون من هو أكمل ولاية لله منه مستغنيا عن ذلك، فلا يأتيه مثل ذلك، لعلو درجته وغناه عنها، لنقص ولايته. ولهذا كانت هذه الأمور في التابعين أكثر منها في الصحابة، بخلاف من يجري على يديه الخوارق لهدي الخلق ولحاجتهم، فهؤلاء أعظم درجة.
انتهى كلامه بتمامه من كتاب : الفرقان بين أولياء الرحمن واولياء الشيطان لابن تيمية رحمه الله 
 فلا تنتهج نهج غريب انا قد بينت انة نهج الضعيف فانا اقول لك ان الانبياء عندنا لا تفاضل بينهم اى لا نقول ان هذا افضل من ذاك او نقول ان معجزت هذا اكبر من ذاك لان كلهك انبياء الله اتوا بشرعة ونهجة مبلغين عن رب العالمين بما اتاهم الله من فضلة وبما كتب لهم من معجزات كانت تجرى بفضل الله على ايديهم لاشأن لهم فيها فعيسى لم يحيى الموتى بنفسة بل باذن ربة وموسى لم  يشق البحر مثلا بارادة بل بارادة رب العالمين الذى ارسلة الى قومة  وهكذا كل نبى  اتى بمعجزة الى قومة كانت من عند الله وما ضل قوم بعد هدى الا انهم غالوا فى انبيائهم فجعلوهم الهة وهم والله سيتبرأون منهم يوم القيامة قال تعالى :
واذ قال الله ياعيسى بن مريم أأنت قلت للناس اتخذونى وامى الهين من دون الله قال سبحانك ما يكون لى ان اقول ما ليس لى بحق ان كنت قلته فقد علمته تعلم ما فى نفسى ولا اعلم ما فى نفسك انك انت علام الغيوب ما قلت لهم الا ما امرتنى به ان اعبدوا الله ربى وربكم وكنت عليهم شهيدا ما دمت فيهم فلما توفيتنى كنت انت الرقيب عليهم وانت على كل شىء شهيد*ان تعذبهم فأنهم عبادك وان تغفر لهم فأنك انت العزيز الحكيم*)
والحمد لله رب العالمين
شمس


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

اما بيتر فاقول لك لا تنتهج هذا النهج وانت تكتب عن رسول الله انا قلت سابقا واقولها مرات ومرات انا استطيع انا تهكم من الهك المزعوم واتهكم عما فى كتابك المقدس فاذا تحدثت عن رسول الله فتأدب حتى يكون الحوار سليم صحيح والا فلا تقول للناس اهذة اخلاقكم المحمدية ثم انت بعقيدتك النصرانية تكتب ما كتب من استهزاء برسول الله فاذا كنت تقول انا اتعجب من هذة الامور اقول لك ضعها بصيغة هل صحيح ان فى الاسم كذا او ان رسولكم قال كذا وباذن الله الرد يكون موجود اما ان تكتب ما تكتب فاحذر
شمس


----------



## BITAR (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*



شمس القرضاوى قال:


> اما بيتر فاقول لك لا تنتهج هذا النهج وانت تكتب عن رسول الله انا قلت سابقا واقولها مرات ومرات انا استطيع انا تهكم من الهك المزعوم واتهكم عما فى كتابك المقدس فاذا تحدثت عن رسول الله فتأدب حتى يكون الحوار سليم صحيح والا فلا تقول للناس اهذة اخلاقكم المحمدية ثم انت بعقيدتك النصرانية تكتب ما كتب من استهزاء برسول الله فاذا كنت تقول انا اتعجب من هذة الامور اقول لك ضعها بصيغة هل صحيح ان فى الاسم كذا او ان رسولكم قال كذا وباذن الله الرد يكون موجود اما ان تكتب ما تكتب فاحذر
> شمس


*للمره المليون احزرك*
* انا من اسلوبك المحمدى هذا فى التحدث *
*وبلاش الردود الطويله التى تجعلنى *
*امل من قرائتها *
*ومعلوم لك ان قائل *
*هذة الفتاوى *
*( اقول فتاوى )*
* مفتى الديار المصريه *
*وانا انقلها بنفس اسلوبه *
*وليس اسلوبى*
* واما عن كيف اسأل*
* فلا شأن لك بهذا *
*بالمناسبه*
* هو *
*صحيح*
* كانوا *
*بيخدوا العرق من نبيك ازاى*​* تحياتى*​


----------



## mohamed abdo (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

الساده والسيدات الافاضل مدراء هذا المنتدى العظيم والله الذى لا اله الا هو انى لاعجز عن شكر كل من يلقى بالشبهات حول القران الكريم ورسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) لانى منذ مدة من الزمن لم اجد اهتمام من الشباب المسلم بدينه كما يوجد هذه الايام بسبب الشبهات التى تلقونها وولله لهذا امر طيب اقبل بسببه المسلمون على تعلم الدين وحتى من اقتنع بالكلام دون الرجوع الى اهل العلم فهنيئا له ما هو فيه وتمنياتى له بسعاده غامره فى الدنيا والاخره فارجوا من قرا هذا الرد ان يجتهد كل الاجتهاد فى اضافه شبهه جديده على القران ونبى الاسلام (صلى الله عليه وسلم )


----------



## BITAR (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*



mohamed abdo قال:


> الساده والسيدات الافاضل مدراء هذا المنتدى العظيم والله الذى لا اله الا هو انى لاعجز عن شكر كل من يلقى بالشبهات حول القران الكريم ورسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) لانى منذ مدة من الزمن لم اجد اهتمام من الشباب المسلم بدينه كما يوجد هذه الايام بسبب الشبهات التى تلقونها وولله لهذا امر طيب اقبل بسببه المسلمون على تعلم الدين وحتى من اقتنع بالكلام دون الرجوع الى اهل العلم فهنيئا له ما هو فيه وتمنياتى له بسعاده غامره فى الدنيا والاخره فارجوا من قرا هذا الرد ان يجتهد كل الاجتهاد فى اضافه شبهه جديده على القران ونبى الاسلام (صلى الله عليه وسلم )


*الشكر *
*توجهه*
* الى فضيله المفتى الدكتور على جمعه *
*ولا تنسى شكر*
* الشيخ جمال قطب*
* لهروبه من اسئله حول ما ملكت ايمانهم*​*تحياتى *​


----------



## BITAR (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

*نسيت*
* اقولك*
* تشكر*
* د/ عزت شحاته*
* صاحب فتوى ارضاع الكبير*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله خير طيب نشكرهم ياعم ونشكرك انت كمان وعموما موضوع ملك اليمين دة موضوع حلو جدا وبقولك اية صحيح انت تعرف كم كان لداود وسليمان عليهما السلام من سرارى دور على العدد وقولى وبعدين نتكلم
 شمس


----------



## fakhry2010 (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

 ايه ياشمس فراحان قوى يعنى على ايه مش عارف يابنى بطل تكتب القصص خليك واقعى واتكلم بدليل على فكره ضحكتك صفره ولما تيجى تجاوب تجاوب بدليل  اه صحيح عايز اسالك سوال هوه  بول محمد كان بيتباع فى السوق الناس تشربه ولا كان بيشربو طازه شكله كان بيكسب فلوس كتير يالهوى يبقى خلى :smil12: الناس مجارى


----------



## BITAR (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

يبقى خلى :smil12: الناس مجارى 
*تصور انى اول مره اعرف ان المجارى*
*كان نوع من انواع السكر ايام الرسول*
*يبقوا بدلا من سكارى *
*مجارى *​*تحياتى*​


----------



## bnt elra3y (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

هى كل حاجة خاصة بالرسول ده مباركة حتى القرف كمان ده ايه ده 
ده مخلوش حاج فيه مش مباركة منه . مش معقول كده ياجماعة هانفضل فى التخلف ده كتير امال احنا بنرجع ورا من شوية ماهو من اللى بيحصل ده .. فين العقل اللى يقبل ان حد يشرب من بول حد اى ان كان مين هو .. ده كفاية الكلمة نفسها تخلى الواحد يقرف امال اللى بيشربوه بقي ايه سكر ولا عسل ..
بجد انا فعلا لما قريت المقالة دى نرفزتنى اصلا احنا لو فكرنا وشغلنا الحاجة اللى ربنا حططها فى راسنا اللى بنسميها "" العقل "" كان اللى بيقول الفتوى الغريبة دى كان عقل وعرف ان ده مينفعش دى سموم ياجماعة ..
وفى الاخر نرجع نقول احنا ليه بلدنا متخلفة ومن البلاد اللى بترجع لورا ؟؟ طيب مانشوف احنا تفكيرنا بيوصل لايه ولفين 
بجد نفسي اعرف وجهه نظرهم فى الكلام ده ايه ؟ تفكيرهم ونظريتهم فى ده ايه ؟؟
ربنا يثبت لنا الشوية اللى فاضلين فى دماغنا مش ناقصين يطيروا .. مش عاوزين جنان​


----------



## استفانوس (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

*اذا كان كذلك فبالصحة والعافية؟؟*!!!!!!!!


----------



## استفانوس (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*

*هذا اذا بقي صحة وعافية
هههههههه ههههههههههه​*


----------



## BITAR (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*



استفانوس قال:


> *هذا اذا بقي صحة وعافية​*
> 
> *هههههههه ههههههههههه*​


*شكرا على مرورك استفانوس*
*على فكره المفتى *
*بيقول كل*
* جسم الرسول طاهر حتى فضلاته ( فاهم طبعا )*
*صدقنى مش قصدى *
*اقرف *
*حد*
* ده كلام المفتى *​*تحياتى*
​


----------



## BITAR (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: التبرك ببول رسول الاسلام!!!!*



bnt elra3y قال:


> هى كل حاجة خاصة بالرسول ده مباركة حتى القرف كمان ده ايه ده ​
> ده مخلوش حاج فيه مش مباركة منه . مش معقول كده ياجماعة هانفضل فى التخلف ده كتير امال احنا بنرجع ورا من شوية ماهو من اللى بيحصل ده .. فين العقل اللى يقبل ان حد يشرب من بول حد اى ان كان مين هو .. ده كفاية الكلمة نفسها تخلى الواحد يقرف امال اللى بيشربوه بقي ايه سكر ولا عسل ..
> بجد انا فعلا لما قريت المقالة دى نرفزتنى اصلا احنا لو فكرنا وشغلنا الحاجة اللى ربنا حططها فى راسنا اللى بنسميها "" العقل "" كان اللى بيقول الفتوى الغريبة دى كان عقل وعرف ان ده مينفعش دى سموم ياجماعة ..
> وفى الاخر نرجع نقول احنا ليه بلدنا متخلفة ومن البلاد اللى بترجع لورا ؟؟ طيب مانشوف احنا تفكيرنا بيوصل لايه ولفين
> ...


*شكرا على مرورك يابنت الراعى*
*تصورى المفتى*
* لازال مصصم على هذة الفتوى*
*تصورى القرن 21 *
*وبيفكروا وبيتكلموا فى *
*هذه المواضيع*
* المقرفه*​*تحياتى*​​


----------

